
EU to ban non-meat product labels – 'veggie discs' to replace 'veggie burgers' - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/food/2019/apr/04/eu-to-ban-non-meat-product-labels-veggie-burgers-and-vegan-steaks
======
x38iq84n
I am so happy that the EU has all its hard problems sorted out that we can now
tackle this hardship. Imagine the horror of buying veggie burgers, only to
find out there ain't no meat in them. That would never happen had they been
called veggie discs I am sure!

~~~
vectorEQ
man u don't understand how confusing it is living in the EU. the horrors of
getting a burger and tasting beans! no way to live for anyone man!!

